# Eukanuba and Purina Dog Chow: End sponsorship of the Belfast Dog Show on September 29



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Hit em where it counts...



> Failing to pull Support and Sponsorship from the Belfast Kennel Club Dog Show will be seen as Eukanuba’s and Purina Dog Chow’s passive approval of the despicable actions taken by the City of Belfast. In doing so, both companies will lose support of thousands of Pet Owners and initiate a full Boycott of Eukanuba and Purina products.


10,423 signatures out of 200,000 at present.

Maybe I wasnt paying attention, but I didnt hear anyone from the Belfast Dog Show Society say anything in support of the fight to save Lennox. Did anyone else? Now, this organization is throwing the BCC and the city of Belfast under a bus in hopes of separating itself from the crime committed last week. 



> Unfortunately our society, like other dog clubs in Northern Ireland, have no input into the law regarding dog legislation; this is decided by government officials and civil servants, over whom, sadly, we have no control, nor are we asked our opinion when legislation is in the making.


 Sound familiar?

Regardless, should Eukanuba and Purina pull their sponsorship, the Belfast Dog Show Society will lose revenue as will many other establishments. That's the whole idea. It's called collateral damage.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I heard alot from outside ireland, but I don't remember reading about those folks standing up for Lennox.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

The sig count on the End Sponsorship petition is over 11,200 now. Click the link in my first post then click the 'petition updates' tab.



> They will take your dog, your best friend & Family Member. And YOU will wonder why you did nothing when they brought BSL to YOUR city. WE ARE LENNOX


The BDSS condemns the petition:


> We are absolutely appalled that any person/persons from abroad, particularly people who should know better, are calling for a boycott on Belfast Championship Show in September, which merely exists to promote the positive side of dogs and dog ownership, to the public, educate the dog owning public, and offer the hospitality of our society and country to all dog enthusiasts, wherever they come from.


 This is where you cough into your hand and say “bullshit” in an obvious and condescending manner. 


_________________________________

PETITION: For LENNOX! Tell Eukanuba and Purina Dog Chow to pull their support from the Belfast Kennel Club Dog Show. 
This one is just under it's goal of 35,000. Lets Git-я-Done! :smash:

________________________________

I sent emails to both Purina and Eukanuba's 'contact us' address:

_"I would like to know what Purina's position is on the subject of the call for Purina to pull it's support for the Belfast Kennel Club Dog Show in September because of the world wide outrage over the actions taken by the Belfast City Council regarding the dog Lennox, and that to continue to support this event might be perceived as tacit approval of the BCC's actions and Breed Specific Legislation in general."
_
I wont be waiting underwater for replies.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

They should have been championing alongside that family and calling for an end to BSL. These clubs were design to promote the positive side of dogs, so why were they hiding under pillows the whole time? Too often these Kennel Clubs are wrapped up in their own politics and fail to protect the dogs themselves...


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Oh goody, a form letter. This is Eukanuba's response to my email. Google any line from it and you'll find it elsewhere.

_"We were very sorry to hear of Lennox’s passing .At Eukanuba, we concentrate on providing good nutrition to all dogs – no matter whether pure or mixed breed. We are active in shows to support the dog (breeder) community and our mission of enhancing the health & well-being of more dogs more completely. Eukanuba is committed to help educate about all dogs, all breeds, and responsible breeders. Breeders that attend the shows are the best source to educate and address misconceptions about breeds and bring community awareness to pure bred dogs.

We don’t actually sponsor the Belfast Show itself but we do sponsor a Champion Stake Class as we do with a number of large dog shows throughout the UK each year as part of our Eukanuba World Challenge (EWC) series – the EWC is one way we around the world celebrate all breeds equally. Finally, the Belfast Show is run by the English Kennel Club not by the city’s Council – our participation or withdrawal would in no way have any effect on the Council but punish dog lovers and eliminate public education about all dog breeds.

If there is anything else I can assist you with, please let me know.

Please contact us anytime through our E-mail Us Now page located on our web site at Dog Food, Nutrition, and Breed Information | Eukanuba.com. Or, look for instant answers on our web site FAQ. We would also welcome your call Monday through Friday from 9:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. Eastern Time at 800-423-6036.

I wish you the very best.

Sincerely,
Melinda
Eukanuba Breed Expert"_

They are saying they _participate_ in the dog show, not _sponsor_ the dog show. It just semantics. At one point in the petition I mentioned above, the person that wrote it refers to "support" of the show. In another (FB) petition, the reference is made to "...Support and Sponsorship...". 

<sigh> Tomatoe, tomato. How about *anything to do with* the Belfast show? That ought to cover it. Eukanuba is just being evasive. They are a dog food company. By definition they are deceitful and untrustworthy. I guess there isnt enough bad PR web saturation yet for them to see themselves as being tainted by the association with Lennox's fate and BSL in general. Well, even _super_ saturation didnt stop the BCC. 

And what the hell is a "breed expert" anyway?


----------



## warunasanjaya1919 (Aug 18, 2012)

thegoodstuff,Sorry to see that you missed your partner,friend,defender and dog. What is his name?. What ever his name dog in the photo is a really beauty. What is the type of your dog? (I am not an expert to recognize dog types).I am really very sorry.


----------

